# Error message-posts not posting



## Candy (Oct 11, 2010)

I would like to know if anyone else is having a truly difficult time posting in threads like I am. I know that someone posted a few days ago about the "error" message that they had been receiving but I'm trying to post and it says that it's posted when I go to my posts, but then I go to "View Today's Posts" and it's not there. It even goes as far as posting the same post twice and then I have to go in and delete it. This is too much work to reply to someones threads. This is getting to be a hassle even trying to post.  Is there anyway to fix this?


----------



## Josh (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Candy,
The only problems I'm aware of involve the internal server error. Is this what your seeing? Did you get the error page that asks you to send an email?


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2010)

Candy, the same thing is happening to me. It doesn't post, and then you get two posts, and have to delete one of them.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi Josh, I'm now getting the "error" message about every forth or fifth time I try to click to a new post or page, or post a response to a PM or a thread. Seems to be getting worse. On the bright side, If I wait a minute and try again it usually goes through. My computer is NOT doing this on any other forum or website.

Hope this helps to diagnose the problem and remember that we all love and appreciate you, even if there is a temporary "imperfection" with our beloved forum.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 11, 2010)

I have also been receiving these messages more frequently.
Do you really want an email each time this happens? I emailed you the first time. I'm not noticing any patterns though (like it only happens when I click on certain sub-forums, etc.)


----------



## shmily1605 (Oct 11, 2010)

I keep getting the internal server error also.


----------



## Candy (Oct 11, 2010)

Josh said:


> Hi Candy,
> The only problems I'm aware of involve the internal server error. Is this what your seeing? Did you get the error page that asks you to send an email?



Yes Josh I am. Another thing that is happening is that when you post something it shows that you were the last poster but when you try to pull up that post it's not even there. Tom I think posted recently on my thread about Sea World, but when I try to read it it doesn't show up. I can find part of it if I go to his name and checks out his posts but that's it I can't read all of it.

Here it is. I've got it 6 times in the last 5 threads that I've been on.

You've reached this page in error.

If you would, please send an email to [email protected] and describe the following:
- the browser you're using
- what you clicked on before this page loaded
- your username
- any other notable abnormalities

Thank you,
Josh


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm getting that message all the time too. Seems like I get it on especially long answering posts that I've made, then I don't know if my answer posted or not. I get it about every 4th or 5th click I make on the Forum.


----------



## Candy (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes that's exactly it Yvonne. When I post long threads now I will actually copy them and then if they're deleted I'll just post again and paste it in.


----------



## Isa (Oct 12, 2010)

I get this message too. Candy, I do the same thing loll


----------



## terryo (Oct 12, 2010)

Me too...and I was banned all morning.


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 12, 2010)

I haven't received the error message yet today...knock on wood


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 12, 2010)

I still get the internal error message it sometimes happens when i try to post, the post still get put up but when i go to the main board it as not regested on there


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 12, 2010)

It just done it again and its showing Candy as the last post


----------



## moswen (Oct 12, 2010)

i've gotten it at least 3 times just in the hour that i've been on right now, but when i go back and go forward again it brings it up. but it's only happened to me just now.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2010)

No more error messages for me, but I try and post and it won't go through no message just no post, then I refresh and it shows up.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 12, 2010)

Its saying Dmmj posted a 8.06pm but its not showing its showing Moswen as the last post at 07.41pm!

Ok the post as shown up now, its making me out a lier lol


----------



## ChiKat (Oct 12, 2010)

ChiKat said:


> I haven't received the error message yet today...knock on wood



Dammit, spoke too soon


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2010)

You've reached this page in error.

If you would, please send an email to [email protected] and describe the following:
- the browser you're using
- what you clicked on before this page loaded
- your username
- any other notable abnormalities

Thank you,
Josh 

Plus it wouldn't post my last 2 messages and it all gets to be too much trouble to post...


----------



## dmmj (Oct 12, 2010)

LOL I spoke to soon also, just received an error message, but they have definitely dropped in number.


----------



## terryo (Oct 12, 2010)

I was banned, but now I'm OK again....so far no error message either.


----------



## Seiryu (Oct 12, 2010)

I find it happening more frequently than the past couple of days to me.

Maybe I need to get banned like TerryO and it'll get better! haha


----------



## DeanS (Oct 12, 2010)

I receive the ERROR! message at least twice a day..sometimes more...for more than a week now.


----------



## jackrat (Oct 12, 2010)

Tracy Gould said:


> Its saying Dmmj posted a 8.06pm but its not showing its showing Moswen as the last post at 07.41pm!


It just did the exact same thing to me!


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 13, 2010)

I just had a error messsage the looked different to the others i have had it would not go away after retreshing and i was just looking into emailing someone when i got back in

MyBB SQL Error
MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.

SQL Error: 
2003 - Can't connect to MySQL server on '***.tortoiseforum.org' (113) 
Query: 
[READ] Unable to connect to MySQL server 
Please contact the MyBB Group for support.


----------



## froghaven5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Just had the same message. 


Tracy Gould said:


> I just had a error messsage the looked different to the others i have had it would not go away after retreshing and i was just looking into emailing someone when i got back in
> 
> MyBB SQL Error
> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
> ...


----------



## DeanS (Oct 13, 2010)

terryo said:


> I was banned, but now I'm OK again....so far no error message either.



I got banned too...GOD! I wanted to throw my PC out the window. No more welcoming newbies for me!


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2010)

I've disabled some of the plugins that may have been causing these darn errors. Please let me know if you still get an error!


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2010)

Josh said:


> I've disabled some of the plugins that may have been causing these darn errors. Please let me know if you still get an error!



Getting it much less now. Only twice in the last hour on the forum.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 13, 2010)

i have still had a error message but it was not the new style one but the older one and its only happened once since your post Josh


----------



## Josh (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reports, Tom and Tracy. This has turned out to be quite a nightmare


----------



## Candy (Oct 13, 2010)

Well I just posted a big reply to my Sea World Thread and it didn't come through again. It's too frustrating to me.  I'm going to wait to post anymore until it's all fixed.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 13, 2010)

so far by now I would have encountered a error, so far nothing.


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2010)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the reports, Tom and Tracy. This has turned out to be quite a nightmare



Sorry to hear that Josh. Its been a little frustrating for some of us, but I'll bet its been a real pain in the rear for you.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 14, 2010)

I love every time I open this thread, I get an error message.  Some of you talk of losing what you posted, but I just hit the refresh key and have yet to lose anything. (*knocks on my wooden head*).

It does seem to be a little less in numbers now, unlike a couple of days ago when it seemed every third post or just changing screens caused it.

Josh sorry your having this headache. It must at times, be a real pain in the butt trying to keep this forum up and running smoothly. We do appreciate the amount of time you give up for us, even tho we usually forget to say so.


----------



## Tracy Gould (Oct 14, 2010)

Josh said:


> Thanks for the reports, Tom and Tracy. This has turned out to be quite a nightmare



I feel ur pain, I have never had to run a forum and sort the Data out but i have been a Admin so I no how hard it can be and i have had days were i was pulling my hair out when people have been rude or just came on to cause trouble, this Forum is great and the members seem to be understanding we know it will get sorted out and know it takes time to find the error


----------



## dmmj (Oct 14, 2010)

I hope josh doesn't think we were complaining, at least I wasn't I was trying to offer info instead of deluging him with a thousand emails every time I encountered the error, which I might add I have not encountered in over a day now, a new record


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't think you all are complaining! I get equally frustrated when things don't go right. Moreover, it saves me countless hours to read your feedback than do all the testing on my own.

I'm relieved to hear that Internal Server Errors seem to be dropping off. I'm pretty sure what the culprit was...


----------



## Josh (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm assuming no news is good news...


----------



## Candy (Oct 14, 2010)

I haven't gotten any this time Josh, but when I got onto tortoise forum around 5:00 p.m. today and tried to hit "View today's posts" it went straight to that error messages.  Oh no I just got it again when I tried to go to the top of the pages after I posted this. I hope this helps you try to figure out where the problem is Josh. That's why I'm posting when it's happening.


----------

